# I need your help



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Please list down below: age, sex, symptoms, age when you started experiencing leaky gas and how long youve experiencing leaky gas for, allergies, foods you eat on a regular basis, dietary supplements you take/ medicine, other problems you have for eg. anterior pelvic tilt, rectal prolapse, itchy skin, constipation. Im doing this to try find similarities in what were experiencing. Thanks for your help


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Use this one


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

moderator's note: i deleted your other topic since they were both identical.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks, didnt know how to delete it


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you're quite welcome. unfortunately, the way this board is set up only mods can delete a post. which is a shame because duplicate posts seem to happen a lot when people post using their phone.

i hope you get a lot of responses to your post.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Lg,

This is a very good idea of yours, I really do feel that there's a wide variety of problems people on here suffer from so it would be good if we could get some sort of list together. Pity there's not a great uptake with this thread at the moment hopefully that might change.
I suppose I could start the ball rolling if thats ok -

I m 42, male, people started complain8ng about the way I smelled from around the age of 12.
I don't really have allergies but I find it very hard to digest a lot of foods like red meat for example.
The only real physical symptoms I have is that my stomach usually feels a bit knotted, sometimes its not too bad other times it can be a bit crampy.
I did get diagnosed with having small intestinal bacterial overgrowth.

I get that's not much to go on, sorry, how about yourself?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for replying yellow,

I'm 16, male, this started 2 years ago for me.
I've got a rectal prolapse, an anterior pelvic tilt from bad posture, I also find that my body over heats really easily and this has caused me to get acne, dandruff and quite itchy dry skin.


----------



## BLACKPINK (Aug 5, 2018)

Age: 19
Sex: Male
Experience: I started dealing with excessive flatulence triggered by social anxiety disorder when I was 14 much to the annoyance of my classmates at the time. The flatulence initially only occurred in social situations. Two years later I was no longer able to sense whenever I passed gas or not, yet constantly felt my arse tingle as if it was blowing bubbles, even when I was at home all by myself. I figured that I had become incapable of controlling my sphincter and the fecal odor I produced was so sickening that it could fill entire rooms or a whole lounge. At school diarrhea would occasionally haunt me, despite the fact that every single day I had to put up with incomplete evacuation or constipation at home. Fast-forward to 2018, nothing much has changed. Nowadays it can take up to 4 days for me to feel the need to take a dump. Leaky gas has mentally drained me to the point of making me consider suicide for years. I would not wish this upon my worst enemy. No human being deserves to go through what we go through.
Allergies: Besides being lactose intolerant, I get rashes on my chest when I consume too much spicy food.
Diet: I try to avoid sugar, dairy, alcohol, wheat, red meat, cabbage, onions, garlic, legumes, sweet corn as well as certain fruits (water melon, apples) and sauces. I eat rice every day, lots of vegetables and as little meat as possible to reduce the stench. I drink mineral water all day and dont take any meds or dietary supplements.
Other health issues: My skin easily gets irritated and often feels dry. I easily overheat too so in order to prevent acné, I use a facewash and moisturizer on a daily basis.

Thanks for creating this thread!


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Food wise I eat rice everyday as well and a lot of bread, pretty much half a loaf of bread for lunch at school.


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

17 years old

male

My LG started when i was 15. At first everybody in class started talking about a shit smell that i just couldnt smell myself. I remember that i had heavy constipation at that time.

This hasnt changed yet. I stil have incomplete evacuation.

Also i seem to have some kind of prolapse, when i "push" and look at my ass in the mirror i can see the prolapse and that my ass just isnt tight, its open.

Also i got hemorhides.

And then i also started loosing urine after peeing.

I have a tight pelvic floor due to always kegeling during masturbation.

I read that a tight pelvic floor can cause the same symtoms as a weak pelvic flooor --> rectum prolapse.

Did anyone else always used to tighten their pelvic floor or "kegel" during masturbation?

I seem to always have a tightness in my pelvic floor, especially when masturbating i kegel involuntarly all the time


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Im able to see the prolapse, it looks quite swollen. But I dont tighten my pelvic floor when masturbating.


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi and thanks for the initiative.
34 male.
My problem has been that I stink (from rectum, not tmau), many times others have smelled it when I haven't. Sometimes I have felt the flatulence sometimes not. Incomplete bowel movement has been a mayor factor of problems for me. It can sometimes (after a bad bowel movement) stink like it is coming from bowels without gas.

My problems started at 12 in school. I was nervous for a while which I think was a mayor trigger (also my puberty started around this age which perhaps might have altered something) Born with c section. I didn't take antibiotics very short time before problems started.

I started with low carb diet some time ago (I read the book from the creator of this site https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb) and it has had tremendous positive effect. My former diets were impossible to follow but when I started eating a lot of fat that you should in this diet it is very easy and filling to keep it. I have to tell you that going high-fat was very contradictory to what I THOUGHT would be good for me. My experience was contrary, that fat food made me worse, but that was clearly wrong.

Before i started low carb diet I was on the looser side, but with this diet you get more hard, which has been very benificiant for me. The fourth day of the diet I was tired, then I included carbs again, when I a couple of days later returned to low carb I havent had problems with energy since.

I also exercise a lot (i am a decent long distance runner) and regurarly eat a midrange probiotic which helps a lot (I actually think the bacteria gives my confidence a boost also).

I still have problems when stressed. Office jobs havent worked out very well in the past (you know why) but I will give a new try in a month again.

The reasons I think I have leaky gas is
1. The gut bacteria is not optimal.
2. The Brain-Gut axis has been altered to not optimal/ too strong.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Pretty much everyone had this occur in their teens


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Did anyone have any dietary changes before this occurred, I remember trying to put on a bit of weight and muscle by eating a lot of protein high foods and high calorie foods cause Ive got fast metabolism.


----------



## TheCarl (Mar 14, 2016)

Lg2001,
Interesting that you mention it. Summer before problems started I also tried on putting on weight to my skinny 12-year old body by eating more than I felt for. I remember I ate unusually much of milk + cream + Kellogs Frosties. I have too occasionally thought about this connection between that dietary change and the soon-thereafter lg/ rectum odor.


----------



## BLACKPINK (Aug 5, 2018)

I can recall losing weight and binge eating before my leaky gas symptoms arose.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Anyone else feel like or actually do put a lot of weight/pressure on their butt and anus. I always find I leave a massive mark on couches and chairs after sitting down on them where as heavier people sitting in the same position dont leave any marks.


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Also how long did everyone spend in the toilet when leaky gas started, I was spending about 30 minutes, constantly straining as well.


----------

